# Electric bikes are sweet!



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2017)

I just watched this and thought I'd share it. I haven't been paying much attention to electric bikes but they are progressing rapidly. And you can get one for $500 now (https://sondors.com/products/sondor...TOSKj6cIIAhU5G1sq0DQr6SEXETI0voMaAjX3EALw_wcB). It definitely has the gears turning in my head for a custom build.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 1, 2017)

Someone was selling some new schwinn continentals I believe, with bad batteries. Checked into new replacement batteries, whoa! big money, queered the deal.


----------



## harpon (Jul 5, 2017)

Getting into it but have been sick and no riding or completing projects- Have both a 36v 250 watt and 36v 500 watt hub, and a single battery pack at this point- and a bike partially built.  I think Big oil is buggering the market by selling higher and higher voltages that need bigger and heavier and more expensive batteries, so it's best to stay low on voltage and wattage.  They are selling lots of pre=assembled 24v bikes with hub motors, but it's very hard to find the hubs and wheels individually and expensive.  You could still more likely use lead acid dry cell scooter batteries there, wired in series- two at about 5-7 pounds each and come in well-under $100 for batteries that would give a good roller 10 or 15 miles of range at about 15 mph or so. For 36 volts, it would be another cell, and another 5-7 pounds, so it gets more impractical for anything but lithium ion, and for 48v , another 5-7 pounds and that's a LOT of battery weight.
    I think the lithium ion batteries have been made safer now and are much lighter but more expensive, especially the bottles and canisters they sell.  If you are young and really want to get serious- I think building your own batteries of lithium ion cells is the way to go,  They've come out with "lego block" style holders to join the batteries and nickel strips that insert and eliminate much soldering.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-18650-Li-ion-Cell-Battery-Bracket-Cylindrical-Holder-Safety-Anti-vibration/252859728100?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=41376&meid=8c21ea3f6b13462290892881012caef6&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=ag&sd=172602880549
 A home built set up might be under $100, instead of $200 or more. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50PC-5000mA...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=142325401295
 I think they'll sell more "10 and 12 mile batteries" in the future- that are half sized and lighter still and hopefully the price will come down.  The 500 watt wheel I have will probably do about 20 mph plus, which is plenty fast on a bicycle for most people.  I'm expecting more like 13-15 mph from the 250 watt 36V hub, something I may still be able to get some coffee and groceries with here in warm Florida, where I've ridden 50 cc China Girl 2 cycle builds a number of years and saved on some time and expense in the car.  Feeling a little more stupid all the time now at 63.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange....


----------



## Greg M (Jul 5, 2017)

...restomod.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange....



Whatever...  @mike j  and @American Vintage Bicycle Supply are doing cool things with electric powered antique bikes and a lot of the bikes in the video I posted are new interpretations of antique bikes so its relevant. This is one not mentioned in the video that looks sweet.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2017)

I remember watching this guy building his first e-bike years ago
http://www.juicer.bike/


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2017)

Now is a great time to get into them, it's kind of like the wild west out there now as far as regulations & enforcement. The electric bike-blog.com is a really good source of information. I'm dealing with Clean republic for 250 to 350 watt systems & Luna cycles for 750 to 1000 watt set ups. These bikes are a lot of fun.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been riding an electric bike as my commuter for 10 years now.  The original Wilderness Energy hub motor lasted about 7 years before it fried a Hall Effect Sensor, and replaced it with the same unit but now sold as Aotema.  The best upgrade was a Lithium Iron Phosphate battery pack.  Half the weight of lead acid batteries,BUT an astounding number of charging cycles before it starts to lose power.  and they don't catch fire.  It's been on the bike about 5 years and range is starting to decrease.  What I like about the assist motor is that it eliminates most excuses NOT to take the bike- running late, tired, that hellish headwind, etc.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2017)

Electric bikes can be kool too....
...but engined Bikes... well, *have ENGINES!!! :eek:*


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2017)

Watts an engine...


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is my Electric Stingray. I made the Stik Shifter control the throttle! I got a kit from some site off the internet. Also, I made the battery shelf from an old skateboard. I hate how heavy the batteries are, and in the future, I plan on switching out to lithium power.


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice little machine you've got there. Here are two of mine, the first sports a recent upgrade in the 36 volt battery pack w/ a 350 watt motor. The second has a 24V pack in the tank w/ a 250 watt unit. The lithium batteries are getting more and more compact. There is a lot of negativeness out there toward the front hub set ups, I have no problems w/ them & actually like having an all wheel drive machine. They're great in the snow too!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 6, 2017)

Those are cool! I like the front wheel setup also, because I run a 2 speed duomatic kickback, and I like having a coaster brake.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 6, 2017)

I rode one of mike j's and I gotta say its a pretty surreal sensation to be quietly whisked up a hill on a front wheel drive bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2017)

It's kinda like riding a tandem while the other rider does all the pdaling.


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's the "Beast" , in it's current state, almost there. It started out with a distress sale of the motor setup, at Dudley & has grown, to say the least. It's been a learning experience. 48 volts & 750 watts or so.( Legal limit). Replaced the controller, throttle, and most of the wiring,now one of the four 12 volt batteries is defective. Hope to get it rolling, finally, next week. Should be pretty fast, it has a Sturmey Archer 2 spd kickback w/ overdrive.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 6, 2017)

Way cool.  So the electric bikes that Mike J is showing are powered with a motor on the front hub?  The rear is human power?   Can you freewheel the front hub when you want to or is there always power to the front? 
Thanks


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2017)

It's throttle controlled, Ed. When the power is off, the hub spins freely w/ no drag, other than the added weight of the motor.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Mike.  Tell me more about the bikes you have pictured.  Did you build them?  We can private conv if you prefer so as not to hyjack this post.  I have a project in mind and would love to learn more about electrics.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ya, I found one on C/L last year, yet i wasn't even looking for an e-bike But, it was only 15 bucks..  albeit must of used Schwinn parts b/c the fenders are rusted china junk.  Danged batteries aint cheap; F cells, 20 of them, even at ebay are 12 bucks a pop + ship and that's, if you can find them. "power pack of twenty 1.2V (24V) F cell 13,000 mAh Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH)"  I've been debating on sticking in smaller batteries. It actually would go about 2 miles when I got it but then I tried to restore the batteries some, by draining it too zero, didn't work. Now It'll go about 200 feet.

No photo but found this on the net. Just pit up fenders and it's identical to mine. Even in only 2 miles, it's fun and without power rides smooth too, but it's 65 pounds.

Regardless @ $15, who's complaining?

Those bikes in video dang schweet.

'sharper image electric cruiser' 24V ancient 18 miles per charge technology.


----------

